# Westnorwegische Lachsflüsse: Angelstellen



## Matzinger

Hallo,

nach einigen Jahren Pause geht es in 2013 mal wieder zum Lachsangeln nach Norge. Geplant ist eine WoMo-Tour, los geht es wohl ab Stavanger. Zur Info: Das Buch "Lachse und Mefos in Norwegen" kann ich auswendig, somit kenne ich wohl fast alle Flüsse und Lizenzinfos. Was mir jetzt noch fehlt, sind Infos (wo, wie kommt man dahin, etc.) über vielversprechende Angelstellen (nicht fly only) an westnorwegischen Flüssen bis Höhe etwa Alesund), die Ihr eventuell mal befischt habt. Mir würde es enorm viel Zeit bei der Suche vor Ort ersparen und anderen Boardies geht es mit Sicherheit ähnlich.

Viele Grüße

Matzinger


----------



## tyske stril

*AW: Westnorwegische Lachsflüsse: Angelstellen*

Hei Matzinger,

hier bei uns am Arnaelv ist dieses Jahr ordentlich Lachs gefangen worden, hier mal ein Link zu den Fangergebnissen, auf dieser Seite kannst du aber auch alle möglichen Infos (auf norwegisch...)finden
http://www.arnasportsfiskarlag.com/fangst-statistikk/
Indre Arna ist ja ein Vorort von Bergen, du kannst also sowohl mit dem Flugzeug, als auch mit Schiff oder auch mit dem Auto anreisen! 

Viele Grüsse
Jörg


----------



## dorsch20

*AW: Westnorwegische Lachsflüsse: Angelstellen*

In der Statistik kommt mehrmals "tert" vor. Was ist das für ein Fisch?


----------



## tyske stril

*AW: Westnorwegische Lachsflüsse: Angelstellen*

Tert und auch svidde sind lokale Begriffe für kleineren Lachs (zwischen 1,5 und 3 kg)!


----------



## erbse003

*AW: Westnorwegische Lachsflüsse: Angelstellen*

Moin,  wie war die WoMo Tour?? Der eine Fluss, der in Stryn in den Innvikfjord einläuft soll gut sein. War da zwar noch nicht fischen, aber da stehen die immer. Anglerstege sind am ganzen Fluss.


----------

